# bug found in new version gpu(GPU-Z.0.4.2)



## ISSA2000 (Apr 23, 2010)

new version does not show curr clocks for gpu (295)

old version does


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2010)

In my case it's missing the shader clocks?
(Ignore red arrow, pic was originally uploaded for another thread)


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2010)

try rebooting and updating to a newer driver


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 30, 2010)

ati cards have no shader clocks as the tooltip would have told you


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 30, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> ati cards have no shader clocks as the tooltip would have told you


----------

